# Mac OS X 10.6 "Polar Bear Bubbles"



## g/re/p (Dec 25, 2008)

Merry Christmas !!!


----------



## Rhisiart (Dec 25, 2008)

Nadolig Llawen!


----------



## nixgeek (Dec 25, 2008)

Rhisiart said:


> Nadolig Llawen!



Failshark? ::ha::


----------



## fryke (Dec 26, 2008)

Oh how I wish Apple would have kept the codenames internal. So many customers, when asked what operating system they're using exactly, say something like: "Ten. Well, that Panther, no was it Tiger? Jaguar, I think it was. Well, OS X." Stick to the numbers, Apple. It helps supporting. 

Great shark pic, btw.  ... That'd be easier for people to remember as well. Mac OS X 10.6 Shark. Much easier to remember than to keep apart big cats.


----------



## Doctor X (Dec 26, 2008)

fryke said:


> Great shark pic, btw.  ... That'd be easier for people to remember as well. Mac OS X 10.6 Shark. Much easier to remember than to keep apart big cats.



You . . . do not like . . . 






cats?

--J.D.


----------



## chevy (Dec 26, 2008)

g/re/p said:


> Merry Christmas !!!



San Diego zoo ?

Merry Christmas.


----------



## Rhisiart (Dec 26, 2008)

fryke said:


> Great shark pic, btw.  ... That'd be easier for people to remember as well. Mac OS X 10.6 Shark. Much easier to remember than to keep apart big cats.


It isn't photo-shopped. It's a house in Headington, Oxford. The owner is Bill Heine, an American DJ who works for BBC Radio Oxford. He wanted to add a loft extension to the small house and the local council refused, so he got a crane and a plastic shark and simply dropped it onto the roof as a protest.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Dec 26, 2008)

fryke said:


> Stick to the numbers, Apple. It helps supporting.


Yick!  Then we'd still be stuck in the days of the PowerMac 8600, 8650, 9600, 9650, 7100, 7200, 7500, 7600, and the Performa 650... aaaaaah!  Noooo!  Get away, Gil Amelio!


----------



## nixgeek (Dec 26, 2008)

ElDiabloConCaca said:


> Yick!  Then we'd still be stuck in the days of the PowerMac 8600, 8650, 9600, 9650, 7100, 7200, 7500, 7600, and the Performa 650... aaaaaah!  Noooo!  Get away, Gil Amelio!



Hey now!  Those were great systems in their day (although I've never seen a Performa 650 ).  I remember drooling over the 7xxx/8xxx/9xxx models back in the day.  Heck, I still covet them today! (Just don't tell that to my li'l ol' Quadra 650....she's the jealous type. )


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Dec 26, 2008)

No doubt they were great machines -- I've got a 7600 here with a 300MHz G3 upgrade card and almost a gig of RAM that's still a workhorse to this day.

...but the model numbering scheme had to go.  The model lineup was diluted.  There was hardly a distinction between a consumer model and a pro model.


----------



## fryke (Dec 26, 2008)

Really? I thought "Performa" and "PowerMacintosh" did that quite well. Of course, that was only true in continental Europe, because in the US, for example, a Performa 6300 could also be called PowerMacintosh 6300, probably to sell it better. Either way, I clearly meant the OS and just the OS. I'm glad my iMac is not called "iMac 5300" or something like that. Although "iMac (mid 2007)" doesn't really make for good-feel differentation-name imho either.

The OS numbers, however, still have the longstanding question what will happen in 2010/2011, though. Not because "11 comes after 10.9", of course. Since 10.4.11 Apple has cleared that one up. But when introducing OS X, Steve liked to call it the OS for the next decade, and that was around 2000/2001. I don't see Apple abandoning the OS base anytime soon, but maybe we'll actually _get_ a Mac OS 11 one day..?


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Dec 26, 2008)

fryke said:


> I'm glad my iMac is not called "iMac 5300" or something like that. Although "iMac (mid 2007)" doesn't really make for good-feel differentation-name imho either.


I think maybe it's the same thinking behind card modeling names and numbers... for example, there are a ton of BMW 325i cars over the last few decades, only differentiated by their model year (i.e., BMW 325i, 2006 model).  Someone saying "I've got a Volkswagen Jetta" doesn't tell you much -- they could have a 1988 model, or a 2008 model -- BIG difference!


----------



## Mikuro (Dec 26, 2008)

fryke said:


> The OS numbers, however, still have the longstanding question what will happen in 2010/2011, though. Not because "11 comes after 10.9", of course. Since 10.4.11 Apple has cleared that one up.


----------



## fryke (Dec 26, 2008)

lol (btw.: I just noticed that I kinda missed on 10.4.10 being the version clearing it up...)


----------

